
First look at bus1, a new Linux IPC mechanism. From systemd.conf 2016 - blixtra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zN0b6BfgLY
======
JdeBP
Actually, the world has already looked at it. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10724206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10724206)
for example. (-:

